# Windows Treiber ACPI-konformes System mangelt



## Aer0 (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,ich habe vor 2 tagen meine SSD mit windows 7 64 bit neu aufgesetzt und habe ein problem,unzwar läuft meine cpu ständig auf 4 ghz(geht also nicht in den idle) und die ursache scheint zu sein,dass im geräte manager kein treiber für
Microsoft ACPI-konformes System installiert ist.
erstmal mein system:
msi z68a-gd65 g3
i5 2500k
8 gb 1600 ram
samsung 830 ssd
__________________
im screenshot sehr ihr es genau,treiber aktualisieren hilft nix,windows update hat nix und von der msi website habe ich schon alles installiert(MB cd nicht vorhanden)
folgendes von msi installiert:
-intel rapid storage driver
-Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
-Intel Management Engine Driver
-Intel Chipset Driver.
-Renesas USB3.0 Drivers
______________________
ich bin ratlos.. wie kriege ich den treiber installiert?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arazis (26. Dezember 2012)

Moin Moin , du bräuchtest nur den Intel Smart Connect Treiber.. dann ist die Sache gegessen ... und mit den 4GHZ dauerhaft stimmt was nicht, hast du schon im Bios nachgeschaut woran es liegen könnte ?
LG


----------



## Arazis (26. Dezember 2012)

Habe noch etwas weiter nachgeforscht und noch folgendes herausgefunden: Das Einschalten des Smart-Connect-Modus führte dazu, dass der  Geräte-Manager unter Windows 7 ein "Unbekanntes Gerät" mit der ACPI-ID  "INT33A0" meldete. Man muss eine neue Version des  Intel-Treibers für die Management Engine (ME) installieren, aber der  alleine brachte keine Änderung. Erst die Installation der Intel-Software  für die Smart Connect Technology verwandelt den Geräte-Manager-Eintrag  in ein Systemgerät namens "Smart Connect Technology Device".  Anschließend lassen sich Weck-Intervalle für das System festlegen.  In den festgesetzten Abständen soll der PC dann kurz aufwachen, ohne  den Monitor zu aktivieren. Programme, die nach dem Aufwachen des Systems  automatisch Server kontaktieren, holen dann neue Nachrichten ab


----------



## Aer0 (26. Dezember 2012)

ahh ausgezeichnet thx,und das problem mit dem oc ist jetzt auch behoben.

edit
jetzt bin ich verwirrt brauch ein normaler user smart connect,oder sollte ich es lieber im bios deaktiovieren?


----------



## Arazis (26. Dezember 2012)

Nein das ist im Grunde ne neue Spielerei die man nicht wirklich braucht.. ausser vielleicht bei Ultrabooks . Habs im Bios auch deaktiviert wenn du den Krams nicht haben möchtest. Dann ist auch im Gerätemanager Ruhe


----------



## Aer0 (26. Dezember 2012)

thx,dann kommts bei mir auch mal aus.


----------



## Arazis (26. Dezember 2012)

Kein Thema


----------

